# Favorite Smokehouse food



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

John
“4 Rivers Smokehouse” in Longwood. They may have others......


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I like a good smoked sausage and a good smoked brisket so that sounds like a good comob. May be should put some pork and chicken on it for good measure.

I do a whole pig every memorial day. New Years we often smoke three briskets, a bunch of ribs, and several small ("rotisserie style" )chickens.

I miss that this year. We canceled both parties.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

flyingron said:


> I like a good smoked sausage and a good smoked brisket so that sounds like a good comob. May be should put some pork and chicken on it for good measure.
> 
> I do a whole pig every memorial day. New Years we often smoke three briskets, a bunch of ribs, and several small ("rotisserie style" )chickens.
> 
> I miss that this year. We canceled both parties.


yeah, I’ve missed the get togethers. Wow, you must have a big smoker. Are you up all night checking temperatures when you have a big pig roast?


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Startingover said:


> yeah, I’ve missed the get togethers. Wow, you must have a big smoker. Are you up all night checking temperatures when you have a big pig roast?


I've got a couple, but the big one is a tow behind Carolina Cooker. I start the pig around 4-5PM and tend the wood fire for the first six hours or so. Around midnight I cut it over to propane (it's a hybrid) until the morning.

I used to smoke a couple of shoulders and deep fry a couple turkeys but the parties got so big we ran out of meat so I started doing the whole pigs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t know why everything taste better smoked but it does.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

double ditto on the brisket
I still haven't produced a brisket equal to the commercial smoke houses. (we have Sonny's and 4Rivers here).
there is a guy here in town that is so successful that he just opened a second location.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is what I got for takeout.

edit: They have fantastic cakes. The only disappointment was they didn’t have any Texas sheet cake. They said they haven’t carried it for awhile. Maybe I’ll call every week and disguise my voice and ask for it so they think it’s popular. I didn’t get dessert. Daughter got Krispy Cream bread pudding.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> This is what I got for takeout.
> 
> edit: They have fantastic cakes. The only disappointment was they didn’t have any Texas sheet cake. They said they haven’t carried it for awhile. Maybe I’ll call every week and disguise my voice and ask for it so they think it’s popular. I didn’t get dessert. Daughter got Krispy Cream bread pudding.


Oh wow, no sheet. lol Sorry couldn't help myself there.

I don't know why but I am just not much of a fan on brisket for some reason. Ribs, butts and chicken, hmmmm sounds like a country song in the makins lol.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

John Smith_inFL said:


> double ditto on the brisket
> I still haven't produced a brisket equal to the commercial smoke houses. (we have Sonny's and 4Rivers here).
> there is a guy here in town that is so successful that he just opened a second location.


We had Sonny's back home in Florida. Its not anything like it is today. They had no brisket back then and had no chopped BBQ either. It was sliced pork. Killer chicken.
They had one of the best salad bars around as well. It was weird to see a beautiful salad bar in a BBQ place. The Sonny's we had was a chain restaurant but was excellent. 
I still go when I am on my way to Miami. There are two of them right off I-95 in south GA.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Oh wow, no sheet. lol Sorry couldn't help myself there.
> 
> I don't know why but I am just not much of a fan on brisket for some reason. Ribs, butts and chicken, hmmmm sounds like a country song in the makins lol.


Nice save there Big Jim and oh the opportunities you left. Mm, mm, mm. Oh well better not. And there is a country song just need to find where to post it on this forum.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> We had Sonny's back home in Florida. Its not anything like it is today. They had no brisket back then and had no chopped BBQ either. It was sliced pork. Killer chicken.
> They had one of the best salad bars around as well. It was weird to see a beautiful salad bar in a BBQ place. The Sonny's we had was a chain restaurant but was excellent.
> I still go when I am on my way to Miami. There are two of them right off I-95 in south GA.


Daughter loves Sonny’s pulled chicken. I keep saying I’ll make it at home.....but haven’t.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

JV - the Sonny's there off of I-95 before you cross the border into FL is where I met Sonny Tillman.
he was visiting his stores and was helping a new owner in Kingsland. this is where I picked up some of his stores in my area to do his signs. back then, (1980-1990s) it was an awesome family affair.
I think brisket is at the top of my list with chopped pork a close second.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

John Smith_inFL said:


> JV - the Sonny's there off of I-95 before you cross the border into FL is where I met Sonny Tillman.
> he was visiting his stores and was helping a new owner in Kingsland. this is where I picked up some of his stores in my area to do his signs. back then, (1980-1990s) it was an awesome family affair.
> I think brisket is at the top of my list with chopped pork a close second.


The Sonny's we had back in the 70's and early 80's was in Davie Fl. State Rd 84.
I loved the sliced pork and 1/2 chicken. There was no brisket back then. But the pork plate was great. They also only had one kind of ribs. Just plain ole great smoked ribs. No sauce was ever put on the meat. You put what you wanted. Two choices. Regular and hot. 
Their sauce was so good, it took me years of tasting theirs and then trying to copy it at home. I finally got it figured out when I bought a bottle of their sauce. I now have it and also found a recipe that is exactly what I make. In fact I have some in the fridge rith now. I also learned to make ribs just like theirs.
A quick story.
I called and ordered a slab of ribs back then with sides. I got home and something was missing from the order. So I call them and they take my name as they were going to give me the exact order for free when I could return.
Two days later the restaurant burned to the ground. No free rib dinner for us.

Since then its just not the same. Several choices of ribs that no one can tell me are the original ribs. Dry rub, sweet and some other type. I want the ribs I had in the 70's!!!!!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Daughter loves Sonny’s pulled chicken. I keep saying I’ll make it at home.....but haven’t.


Back in the day you had two choices of chicken. 1/2 chicken or 1/4 chicken. They were great and they had crispy skin. I always wondered how the skin was crispy yet it was smoked?
\Maybe they used direct heat to crisp at the end when it was ordered.
Sonny's was really something for a chain restaurant.


----------

